

San Francisco news.yc Meetup - Friday, July 27th - jamiequint
http://up.facebook.com/event.php?eid=2449811475
We have somewhat limited space so RSVP soon. Looking forward to meeting some fellow news.yc-ers
======
waleedka
Nice thought, Jamie. It should be fun. How about preparing a little program?
Maybe set an hour for 3-minute fast demos for those who like to show their
work and get feedback?

~~~
jamiequint
I was thinking something a little more informal, just a mixer? Maybe we could
do this early on though.

------
ivankirigin
Awesome. I'll look forward to a Boston one. I was even thinking of suggesting
it. Miracle of Science bar, anyone?

~~~
jey
Sounds good to me. If you do it between now and August 1st you can probably
get some people from this summer's YC batch to show up. Most of us will
probably be too busy or not in Boston during most of August. The last week or
two of August would probably work too.

~~~
ed
The last Boston meet up was a big success. There was a postmortem discussing
the event but I can't seem to find it at the moment. The original thread is
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17969>

I wanted to organize one more event before the end of summer so, if no one
else wants to take the ball on this one, I'd be more than happy to get
something organized in the next few days.

~~~
ivankirigin
Please do make a plan for it! The last meet-up's time/place looked great.
Maybe post a thread about it, to see who is interested.

------
thingsilearned
Awesome! Good time and date, but where?

~~~
jamiequint
North Beach area - Final location TBA later

~~~
gibsonf1
Make sure it has Wi-fi :)

------
anxman
This is the same night as the TechCrunch party ... might be a small amount of
overlap

------
uuilly
Outstanding. I'm in.

------
bluishgreen
I am in too.

------
acgourley
I'm in.

